# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικο Εργαστηρίου HYELEC

## olorin

Καλησπέρα.Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου HYELEC ΗΥ3005D. Έβαλα να φορτίσει μία μπαταρία και μετα που το ανοιξα ξανα παρατηρησα οτι δεν δινει ρευμα...Οι ενδείξεις και στο ρευμα και στη ταση είναι μηδενικές ,η τάση δεν ανεβαινει καθόλου...και αναβουν καποια led σαν να χει γινει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα...

Δείτε το video μήπως βγαλουμε άκρη τι φταίει:

https://youtu.be/VKYHmsPJfiU

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## olorin

Καμιά βοήθεια παιδιά;

----------


## maik65

> Καμιά βοήθεια παιδιά;


Γεια σου Πανο,ανεξαρτητα απο της ενδειξεις ,βγαζει καποια ταση?

----------


## olorin

Βγαζει έως τα 0,5 V .Επίσης ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι αν ανεβασω τερμα το ρευμα και τη ταση βγαζει λιγο καπνό κοντα από το πανελ του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## p270

άνοιξε το και βάλε φώτο

----------


## olorin

Καλημέρα παιδιά...Το επισκεύασα τελικά μετά από πολύ καιρό αδράνειας.
Το πρόβλημα ήταν μία δίοδος 1N5408 στην μπροστά οψη του τροφοδοτικό εκεί που ειναι οι κονέκτορες...Ήταν ανοιχτή από την ανάστροφη φορά της...την αλλαξα και είναι ΟΚ τώρα...Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------

